# ER Visa my success story



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

It seems mostly we just hear about unsuccessful applications for Elective Residence Visa's. I thought I would post my successful story and list what I all provided as a frame of reference for others. 

We went to the Chicago Consulate. 11AM appointment. It was not particularly busy. 

First - We made two mistakes, that were overcome in typical Italian fashion. When one person says "Not possible", quietly see if someone else says "Possible"

If applying as a couple, make two appointments. This was not at all obvious from the application instructions on the form or the Consultate website. The person at the first check in window said "Not possible" I figured I might as well have mine processed as long as we where there. The gentleman behind the Visa window carefully went over my package which had documentation for both myself and my wife. He nodded and circled things. Then he pushed my wifes application from the packet through the slot and said she should sign and asked for her passport. Then he pushed mine through. 

Second, even though the Consulate site says Cash or Money Order, take only money order. Again we lucked out. I had only one money order (which I had to run to the 7-11 to get) But when I said I had cash for a second, he gave a little Italian shrug and said, ok, it is the end of the month, it will be fine. 

Dress nice, smile. If they like you, no's can end up as sure, it's ok. 

Our package.

We wrote a nice cover letter. We avoided cliche reasons such as lifestyle and wanting to learn Italian. We focused on our existing connections to Italy. We had and exchange student 20 years ago and have remained close friends with him and his family. We went to his wedding, they made sure we sat in the family section. 

In my financial section I began with a summary of sources of income. They I had a spread sheet showing how those sources would provide a monthly income (combined) of $6300 for a 20 year window, and a second senario showing $7000 a month for the first 5 years. I then had my backup showing sources and balances. My wifes pension as an accelerated feagure until she is eligible for social security. I highlighted the accelerated early retirement amount. No need to make it complicated unless they ask for detail. I included my 401K Statement showing 310K balance. Straightforward. Printouts from Social Security showing our monthly benefit. I highlighted the big number of the front page which is the age 65 benefit. Again, no need to make it complicated, if they want ask, I will freely volunteer that I intend to take at 62 and will get a different amount. Then bank statements. They were from the end of August statements and showed 90K in the bank. My house purchase documents show that our house purchase was final on September 16th. Again, if they asked if that changed my bank balance, I would be truthful and indicate that 60K has been used for final payment on the house. 

Lastly, I had a final section showing my airline reservations, health insurance confirmation, copy of marriage license. 

Our total time was just about 40 min. He asked a few details about arrival date in Schengen zone as he was putting in effective dates. Then he started to tell me that when we arrived in Italy we need to make sure we register at the Questura within 8 days, and then begin our Permisso process. Finally a bit of small talk. Aburzzo? Belissimo. If I ever pass by Casalanguida I will ask where the Americani live. I am sure everyone will know.

Other than a little hiccup thinking we would have to come back a second time because we needed two appointments, it was routine. We organized our documents with tabs between sections, and high lighted all pertinent information. We had slightly more than what was Consulate checklist showed, but not too much more. There is a fine line between the Italian love on documents and just throwing paper around. I had, in reserve in my briefcase additional documents such as full health insurance policy, three years of tax returns. Just in case. None were needed. 

So, in summary. 
Dress nice, good into letter (He did spend time reading this very carefully) and organized documents. There was no hesitation at all regarding our showing a sustained $6300 a month income for two people. It seemed like we were well in excess of what his minimum expectation. I did not ask for detail. When a bureaucrat says yes, one questions the wisdom of asking them to explain their decision. Your milage may vary, but I post this to give others some kind of frame of reference.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

That's wonderful. Congratulations. Perfect, perfect, perfect about your Italian exchange student and that you went to his wedding and have remained friends with his family. And of course they were honored to have you sit with them in church. They wouldn't have it any other way. I'm sure you will love Abruzzo, which is also where I live.


----------



## Italyforme (Oct 7, 2016)

*Permanent Residence in advance of Elective Residence Visa*

I am curious how you navigated the requirement to have a Permanent Residence before applying for the Elective Residence Visa. 

Can you provide on your details and experience?

Thanks!


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Italyforme said:


> I am curious how you navigated the requirement to have a Permanent Residence before applying for the Elective Residence Visa.
> 
> Can you provide on your details and experience?
> 
> Thanks!


That was pretty straightforward. We had taken several trips to different regions before we settled on Abruzzo. The internet gives you a real 'go there before you get there' ability. We looked at a number of properties on agents web sites, and used google street view to even look around the towns and frequently, found the exact property in the town.

We went to Abruzzo, having booked with several agents to see properties we had high interest in. 

We ran into no difficulty after picking one and making an offer. We even were able to do the final purchase procedure without having to make a return trip but using a Procura Speciale. A special power of attorney that gave our agent the power to sign on our behalf. Final funds were transferred to the Notaio. 

There were no delays, no surprises. Just make sure you use a registered agent, and, additionally, it is probably a good idea to use one that has experience with expats.


----------



## SonofanItalian (Aug 5, 2017)

It is good to hear success stories of Visa applications. I will soon apply for a visa in San Francisco. My darling partner is 62 and I am 61. I have a pension of $42K a year and IRA's that will support us. Darling Partner(DP) does not have a pension and is delaying SS until 66 so she will have to rely on her IRA to show income. The only question if DP does not have an income (she is currently working) from any sources but has a decent IRA balance, how do we show her not to be a burden?
Thank you so much for any help!


----------

